# O/T: Chevy Resin Casters Finally Deliver on Promise...



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

[Slightly off topic... read no further if you take things too seriously.]

...and successfully create a full scale copy of the highly successful Chrysler PT Cruiser. They started with a real PT Cruiser and 25000 gallons of raw resin casting material. After lubricating the PT with 250 pounds of Canadian bacon grease they sank it into a swimming pool sized vat of resin using a crane. They waited. And waited. And then waited some more.

Wala! Three weeks later, it was soup! Cold hard soup. This is what they got:

http://www.autoweb.com/content/shared/articles/templates/index.cfm/article_id_int/602

The blatant cloning of a successful Mopar design by the struggling giant was a success so they decided to put it into full scale production. They even hired the same designer who did the mighty PT to do the Chevy PT clone. His friends call him "one-trick" or "OT," but his real name is Mr. One Trick Pony. A very clever guy indeed. 

It was only fitting that Chevy face up to their lame clonification experiment and give their newest clever design a fitting name that adequately recognizes its cross brand heritage. A Focus Group (you know, people who drive those dinky little ugly weirdo Ford econoboxes) decided the name of the Chevy clone should be:

*Chevy TP Cruiser*

That didn't sit well with the Chevy big wigs so they decided to call it the "Chevy HHR." The "HHR" was derived from that little sound, followed a slight pause, that someone makes immediately after hearing the owner of one of these things say "No, it's a Chevy..." There's the "HHR" sound, a slight pause, and then immediately a full scale gut wrenching belly laugh, followed by a "Yeah, right."


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL AFXToo, I saw an article about this in PM (Popular Mechanics) a while back and all I could say when I read it was 'WTF'... with all the different directions that car designers are going these days why copy? Well I know that this chevy owner isn't 'thrilled'. But thats just me...


Jeff


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thats funny. i saw one the other day in the parking lot when i went shopping. its a double take when you see it up close. i thought it was funny to see others copy more design looks from chrysler/dodge. i see the new ford f150 types are starting to look more like a ram frontend.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

AFXtoo,

I saw one the other day, Kinda makes me sick as a Chevy fan. To think I was pretty peeved about the absolute Honda Avalanche (I mean Ridgeline) ripoff, then to see the HHR it makes me wonder if there will ever be real "styling" of cars anymore. Not to mention the fact that there are now M class Mercedes and Lexis or Infinity now has the "m"... I was under the impression that the HHR was modeled after the '48 Suburban not the 2000 PT Cruiser. Both are way too small and miss the mark of retro. Would someone at GM get their head out of their backside and look at a new Mustang (recreate the Camaro!). If you are going to copy something, try something that looks retro. I would never own a Ford but I can respect the great job they did on their retro cars... T-Bird, GT and Now the Mustang.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

and here I am, still waiting for a re-do on the Nomad. the retro look is in big time.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

How come EVERY time mopar makes a new car and all another companies have to copy them???? for example when dodge ram came out with new grill and stuff , pt cruiser, 300 c, caravan (1984), intrepid and more.. The way I see it that Mopar/Dodge always had cool looking cars ... Correct me if I am wrong?? I have seen it for past 20 years.. Same thing when mopar came up with a hemi and anothers had to compete it.. it's always Mopar/Dodge coming up with good ideas and good designs.

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Chrysler does seem to take chances that of late have resulted in successful products. We are seeing a lot of cloning of the Pacifica design too. Ford used to be a design leader too, with the original Mustang setting the stage for an entirely new class of vehicle that everyone copied elements of for many years. The original Taurus/Sable design was quite daring and innovative when it came out, as were the other products WesJY already mentioned. I think Cadillac tries to be a design/styling leader with some of their sedans while other models are outright clones. Any of the auto makers has the ability to develop bold and exciting new designs - but they rarely do.

I have mixed feelings about the retro approach. To me they are like movie sequels or making a movie from a TV show. (Like THAT would ever happen, Bo.) The formula works but it's not very innovative and is sort of the lazy mans approach. I love the new Mustang because it looks just like the old one, not because it brings anything new to the dance. Same with the GT.

I think outright copying is much, much more widespread than it appears. The PT is such a distinctive looking vehicle and copying it is very noticeable. But if you take away the subtle headlight, grille, and minor trim pieces and brand logos on most late model cars (and new ones like the Chevy Impala and Ford Fusion) and look at them from a rear 3/4 view most of them are totally indistinguishable. Is it a Honda, Toyota, Chevy, Ford, Volvo, Saab, Nissan, or what? Who knows what it is, you have to find the logo to know for sure. The blending of US and Euro automotive companies doesn't help the situation either.

Speaking of retro, as in retro gone bad, take a look at this offspring of the General. http://www.autoblog.com/category/dodgecharger/


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

There is nothing retro about the HHR. Of all the 30-40 styling form Chevy's past that they could have drawn from the draw from the SUV book  But hey GM was the king of clones for a long time Chevy Olds Buick and Pontiac one basic design for all of them 

Roger Corrie


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Roger, Everybody does the clones thing... Cougar/Mustang, Neon/neon/neon, Crown Vic/Marque, Avalon/Infinity or is it lexus?, can't remember the Nissan crap. I don't mind the fact that platforms are used throughout a corperate entity, but the way cars are being copied by the Japaneese and Koreans is getting nuts. Now GM does this with the HHR when everyone already knew the shortcommings of the PT Cruiser (too small and underpowered), I just don't get it. As far as everyone copying Dodge for 20 years??? Dodge is just now building something worth looking at, but copying, come on.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Gm has their head up their a$$ and they like the view if you ask me. It only took them what 5 years to copy the PT, after everyone is pretty tired of that thing-? And the fact that they don't have anything comparable to the new Mustang is absurd. GM likes to throw out this new Cobalt SS as being some racey little thing but come on. Then you've got a V6 Monte Carlo which is lame if you ask me, SC or not. OK, Corvette rocks, but in a different class. They made the Impala lame again after having great success with the '94-'96 version. What is up with THAT? (Funny how late Ford was with introducing the "Impala Killer" Maurauder.) Then they killed the Camaro and Firebird. They should be shot for that. I don't think anyone will like what the Camaro becomes. Look what they did to the GTO! Granted it now boasts 400 HP and a lot of goodies, but it sure doesn't look like a GTO! It could pass you on fire and you wouldn't even notice it. GM has been innovative in some styling areas, such as the Colorado pick up. A few other manufacturers are now copying that weird wheel well design. And they own the larger SUV market with the Tahoe/Yukon/Suburban platform despite the fact that even the $70k Cadillac version is a fricken piece of crap gas guzzling boat. It IS cool to see Cadillac getting on the performance band wagon though and they have come up with some pretty innovative styling the last couple of years.

You can't beat old school Chevy styling- I'll stick with my hot rod any time:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sweet looking Camaro Slott V. The world is definately a sadder place without Camaros and Firebirds in the showrooms to duke it out with the blue oval pony car. Performance cars for the average Joe are fading fast. 

The first time I saw a Colorado I thought it was a disguised prototype of Chevy's answer to the Dakota mid-sized truck. The rear wheel well bulges were all askew and at an odd angle with relation to the truck's natural body lines. But no, they either wanted it that way (Does Salvador Dali's grandson now run the GM design studio? ) or perhaps the stamping dies warped and they had to make do with what they had to meet the release dates. Or maybe they offer a "square wheel" option and the funky wheel wheels are needed for the required clearance with square wheels. Hmmm? At least it's a nice companion to the Tonka inspired Avalanche. I hate to pick on the bowtie, but other than the new C6 'Vette with the Viper inspired front end makeover, does Chevy even make anything worth buying these days? GM has lost its way.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

chevy is suppose to release the new camaro next year but who knows if they still will. it looks similar to the old 68-69 camaros. they are very good lookin.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I drove my Impala LS to Florida from Wisconsin in total comfort for 20 hours at an average of 82 mph getting 32.1 mpg. I think that is something to buy, also just bought a new 2500hd Silverado at the employee price. A deal too good to pass up. I will continue to buy GM vehicles that are made here but will stay away from the Equinox that has a Chinese engine and Brazilian trans... I wouldn't want a Mustang either as the engine is made in Germany and the trans is made in France...


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

So what exactly IS made in the good 'ol US of A anymore?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

car guy said:


> So what exactly IS made in the good 'ol US of A anymore?



Dollar Bills. Even the stuff that says Made inthe USA isn't its just assembled here now.. thank the greedies for becoming the next nation to collapse.


Coach


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was always a chevy guy and could have sworn I saw an add on a magazine in a car dealership pushing a new Nomad. Am I crazy or was this real? maybe it was just a "custom car" thingy. that would blow. the nomad with its older appeal along with a little redesigning would be a nice car.Let's face it, like it or not, the "retro" look is IT right now.
(damn I'm in the wrong business)


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

here are the pics of the new camaro :dude:


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

has anyone seen what the new look for the dodge ram might look like?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

stew22 said:


> has anyone seen what the new look for the dodge ram might look like?


damn!! that's one nice looking dodge ram truck whew!!! if they are really making them then i hope that ford or chevy would not copy them!!!! 

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I was always a chevy guy and could have sworn I saw an add on a magazine in a car dealership pushing a new Nomad. Am I crazy or was this real?


Chevy showed a Nomad prototype at the Detroit Auto Show in '04. 

http://www.seriouswheels.com/top-2004-Chevrolet-Nomad-Concept.htm

Not everything they show in concept ends up in production, and even when they do the look may be totally different. Dodge showed a couple of very slick looking Charger prototype a couple years back that looked very exciting and captured a lot of elements of the 68-70 Charger. But then they basically whacked the back off the Magnum and declared a puffy grilled victory. 

http://www.popularhotrodding.com/features/0404phr_dodge/

Those Camaro concepts look seriously mean, like a Vulcan body meld between a 68-68 Camaro node and a C6 Vette. Actually, five minutes in Photoshop with a 68 Camaro pic and C6 Vette pic and you've got it nailed.

The new RAM looks cool enough. I was concerned that they would totally ruin the RAM like they did with the Durango. Speaking of pickups, has anyone else noticed that pickups have gotton pretty darn useless for actually hauling crap? Expanding cabs, shrinking beds, and fru-fru botique styling have left way too many of these classic haulers with a panty waist attitude. The most serious action they ever see is a speed bump at the Starbucks drive thru while picking of a pumpkin spice double latte and a low fat scone.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> and here I am, still waiting for a re-do on the Nomad. the retro look is in big time.


Could you imagine, using the 57 as a prototype for a wagon, sedan and an El Camino version as well. Heck , the 55 would work too. I'd have to think about getting one for sure.  rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Wes,

All I can say is that the Dodge truck concept looks a hell of a lot like my 2005 Silverado in my driveway at home!!! Including the slanted grille and bumped up hood.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i rather just stick with my 2003 ram. it has eveything i need and still looks good. just wish i had the newer style hemi instead of the regular one to save on a little gas. did you know that the new hemi has 350 hp and 375 torc. and get 5 mpg more than the regular? not bad for a stock truck.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

car guy said:


> So what exactly IS made in the good 'ol US of A anymore?


Hyundai's!!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Slott V said:


> Hyundai's!!



Don't laugh, my brother-in-law has an auto repair shop and hardly ever sees any Hyundai's, espescially the Sonata's. These seem to be a pretty decent car for the money.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hyundai: Ya they make some good stuff and offer a warranty that nobody else can match. I deal with Hyundai in my business and have been to their NA headquarters in California a couple of times. I actually designed some parts for the new Tucson. :thumbsup: 

Concept Camaro:
While those rendered 3D images of the concept Camaro might be cool, the real car will not look anything like that and fall short of those expectations. Those images were produced by a college student that does not work for the auto industry. He has also produced Dodge Challenger concepts that are strikingly similar to the Camaro. That concept is a great exercise in design, but not copasetic with manufacturing techniques of this day and age. A couple of problems with that concept:

-	The short engine bay/door post combination:
>	note the mirror placement and A pillar placement

-	The inward curvature of the fender and 1/4 panel are not practical for tire clearance in a real world situation.

-	The sharply curved doors;
>	Manufacturers are going away from sharply curved panels for more practical and economic metal forming
>	The frame components would be located too far inward to be practical.

These comments are my own observations along with comments from others in the automotive industry on bulletin boards discussing this concept. While this artist was able to incorporate 1st Gen Camaro features into this concept and pull it off with impressive realistic renderings, the new Camaro (if any) will be based on an existing shared platform. Talks of a newly developed platofrm for this purpose were recently scrapped.

If you pick up the latest issue of Road & Track there is another “2007 Camaro Concept” not dissimilar from this concept. There are actually quite a few of these floating around latley, but none are anything to be taken seriously.

My point about the new Impala was more aimed at the SS model. No longer a muscle car with a V6 and front drive and not worthy of an SS badge. (Seems today Chevy will put an “SS” badge on just about anything!) I applaud your gas mileage if that is important to you with your Impala purchase. I was talking more about performance and styling changes.

GM is seriously lacking in the design and development of unique “trend-setting” vehicles in a fast paced industry. The majority of people that make up the bulk of their design staff are lacking ideas and vision and are behind the ball in many areas. Lame is the best word I can think of to describe it. Dodge/Chrylser has taken vehicle design to new levels and continue to take the market in this area. Ford is not far behind.

Aside from a cool Cadillac or two, and the amazing performance-for-the-dollar Corvette flagship, GM design is asleep at the wheel!

-Scott


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

What ever happened to the Concept car that was a cross between a 57 and 57 Chevy that looked like it might go into production. I was looking forward to seeing that one.

Now that Nomad would give the PT Cruiser a run for its money.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Do you mean this 1999 concept?


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Slott V said:


> Do you mean this 1999 concept?



Sorry, but this is just plain UGLY!!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm just wondering, but what are all of these designers (and us) going to do when there's no more oil to fuel these beasts'?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You can see the early makings of the SSR in that front facia...

Crude oil- That's a good point as we watch the average price of gas hit $2.50 and the price per barrel of crude is flirting with $70/barrel. It peaked @ $66/barrel I believe this week. There is no real shortage of crude, it's just harder to get at.

I was just at the Lexus dealer test fitting some parts in the new RX400 Hybrid. That vehicle claims higher mileage in city driving than highway due to the regenerative braking. Weird stuff. Unfortunately manufacturers predictions for hybrid popularity are falling way short. Americans are still stuck on large gas guzzling vehicles and don't seem to show any interest in changing this trend. Next year we may be paying $3.00/Gallon for gas. What you will see is a large push for diesel vehicles and cleaner burning diesel fuels when the US adapts European standards for cleaner diesel in 2007.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

electricity or solar power :lol:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here is the link about the artist responsible for the Camaro concept posted here:

http://www.popularhotrodding.com/features/0309phr_5camaro/


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Slott V said:


> It peaked @ $66/barrel I believe this week.



$67/barrel today. I think we're headed for deep poo-poo.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*August report:*

Hmmmmmmmmmm....
"Chevy Camaro Concept Slated for '06 Detroit Show, '09 Debut:" (08/04/05)

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/News/articleId=106732


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Back to the HHR*

Poll - Retro Styling
"Chevrolet HHR - Archival magic, or too late for the retro trend?"

http://motortrend.com/multimedia/polls/112_0509_poll_chevyhhr/


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Happy Birthday to you...*

Here's a good one: The Camaro was born YESTERDAY, August 11, 1966! :thumbsup: 

http://www.historychannel.com/tdih/tdih.jsp?month=10272960&day=10272976&cat=10272940


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's really hard to make purchase decisions based on where something is made. Today it's nearly impossible. We're quickly evolving to a worldwide economy. GM just announced that they will be buying a $billion worth of component parts from India. That's really tough on the US suppliers, like Delphi, who are already having a hard time. I do hope that at some point things will normalize. This will eventually free us from thinking of the "rest of the world" as just a cheap parts and labor pool for the west. Someday it'll be just as likely that workers in the US will work for Chinese or Indian companies as the other way around. Getting to that point will be an enormous challenge.

I'd love to be able to buy an econo box but the prospect of getting on a highway with 80,000 lb trucks and 6,500 lb SUVs whizzing by at breakneck speeds is too scary. The laws of physics haven't changed and I need something more on my side of the equation.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

car guy said:


> I'm just wondering, but what are all of these designers (and us) going to do when there's no more oil to fuel these beasts'?


 well merle haggard wrote a song about it called rainbo stew in the song are the lines "when they find out how to burn water , and the gasolene car is gone . When an airplane flies without any fuel and the sunlight heats our homes . one of these days when the air clears up and joy and peace come threw . one of these days well drink bubble up and eating that rainbo stew lol


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Gas prices just hit $3.03/Gallon, Shell V-Power premium in Downers Grove Illinois. just West of Chicago. End of the year nothing!- we are getting slammed already. Unbelievable! How high will it go?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Slott V said:


> What you will see is a large push for diesel vehicles and cleaner burning diesel fuels when the US adapts European standards for cleaner diesel in 2007.


 Diesel fuel in my area is running at 2.80 a gallon right now...and gasoline between 2.43 and 2.49. D'oh!


----------

